# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Βοήθεια για αγορά κάποιων βιβλίων.

## melissa_virus

Λοιπόν, έχω διαβάσει κάτι λίγα από βιβλία ψυχολογίας. Γενικά είναι ένας πολύ ωραίος τομέας και θα ήθελα να εμβαθύνω.
Οπότε όποιος μπορεί ας με βοηθήσει. 
Θέλω να αγοράσω κάποιο βιβλίο με θέμα την ανάλυση της συμπεριφοράς. Κυκλοφορούν πολλά, και δεν ξέρω πιο να διαβάσω. Δεν θέλω να πέσω σε καμιά εμπορικούρα που θα λέει αοριστολογίες, αλλά ούτε σε κάποιο που θα εμβαθύνει σε τέτοιο σημείο που να καταντάει κουραστικό. Κουραστικό για μένα που δεν είναι ο τομέας μου η ψυχολογία.

Επίσης σε μια αγγλική σειρά που βλέπω ανέφερε μέσα το naseebo and placebo effect. Λίγο που το έψαξα μου φάνηκε πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Υπάρχει βιβλιογραφία πάνω σε αυτό? Η κάποιο γενικό βιβλίο που να αναφέρει και αυτό μέσα? 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Psychologist

Σου προτείνω το βιβλίο του Φρόμ η τέχνη της Αγάπης. Μιλάει απλά κατανοητά, χωρίς ορολογίες. Αν και σχετικά παλιό είναι πάντα επίκαιρο ιδίως στις ημέρες μας... 
Καλή ανάγνωση ότι κι αν επιλέξεις

----------


## Sofia

Οι φυλακές της παιδικής μας ηλικίας της Alice Miller

----------


## melissa_virus

Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις. 
Ακόμα βέβαια δεν έχω αποφασίσει πιο να πάρω. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά. Υψηλά στην λίστα έχω αυτά που μου προτείνατε βέβαια.

----------


## aimilia

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτό που ψάχνεις αλλά δύο πολύ καλά βιβλία που διάβασα και μου άρεσαν ήταν του Χόρχε Μπουκάι \"Να σου πω μια ιστορία\" και \"Ιστορίες να σκεφτείς\", εκδόσεις Opera. Καθόλου βαριά, καθόλου ακατανόητοι όροι, μόνο ιστορίες για τον άνθρωπο. Νομίζω θα σου αρέσουν!

----------


## Sofia

αυτες τις μερες διαβάζω ενα ενδιαφερον βιβλιο 

\"Πιτερ Παν ή το Θλιμμενο παιδι\" της Kathleen Kelley Laine

----------


## weird

Sofia το βιβλίο που διαβάζεις είναι πραγματικά αξιόλογο. Μου έκοψε την ανάσα, διεισύει πολύ βαθιά στα ψυχολογικά θέματα.

Λοιπόν, βιβλία.....
\"Το τραγούδι της μάσκας\" της Βαμβουνάκη είναι ένα καταπληκτικό βιβλίο στο να περιγράφει την ναρκισσιστική προσωπικότητα.
\"Η θεραπεία του Σοπενάουερ\", \"Η μάνα και το νόημα της Ζωής\" και το πιο βαρύ \" Στον κήπο του Επίκουρου \" του Irvin Yalom θα σε ξεναγήσουν στους όμορφους και συναρπαστικούς δρόμους της Υπαρξιακής Ψυχοθεραπείας.

\"Ο μύθος της ψυχικής νόσου\" είναι ενα τρομερό βιβλίο σε ότι αφορά αυτό που βιαζόμαστε να αποκαλέσουμε διαταραγμένο και να το περιθωριοποιήσουμε, να βάλουμε ταμπέλα ή να χορηγήσουμε φαρμακευτική αγωγή, του Φιλόθεου Φάρου. 

\"Τα ραντεβού με τη Σιμόνη\" της Βαμβουνάκη, αποκαλυπτικό σε ότι αφορά την ψυχανάλυση.

\"Ναρκισσος και Χρυσόστομος\" του Ερμαν Εσσε, ενα αριστούργημα σε ότι αφορά την αυτογνωσία και την αυτοανακάλυψη.

\"Το άρωμα \" του Πατρίκ Ζισκίντ, έχδει ως αναγνωσμα βαθ\'ύτατο ψυχολογικό περιεχόμενο.

Επίσης τις ημέρες αυτές διάβασα το \"Πορτρέτο του Ντόριαν Γκρέυ\" του ¨οσκαρ Ουάιλντ, το οποίο μάλλον θα έπρεπε να προτείνω στην Αφρούλα, γιατι περιστρεφόμενο γύρω απο την έννοια της ομορφιάς φτάνει μέχρι τον βαθύ πυρήνα του εσώτερου είναι, της ψυχής μας.

Αυτά είναι κάποια βιβλία που μου άρεσαν και που συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα σε όλους.

----------


## weird

Ο ψυχοθεραπευτής Χορχέ Μπουκάι γράφει με έναν ιδιαίτερο δικό του τόνο. Εχω να προτείνω επίσης το \"Βασίσου πάνω μου\". Υπέροχο σε ότι αφορά θέματα και ζητήματα που αντιμετωπίζει ο καθένας στο διάβα της ζωής του, πέρα απο τα όρια της παθολογίας. Πολύ καλό.

----------


## aimilia

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ο ψυχοθεραπευτής Χορχέ Μπουκάι γράφει με έναν ιδιαίτερο δικό του τόνο. Εχω να προτείνω επίσης το \"Βασίσου πάνω μου\". Υπέροχο σε ότι αφορά θέματα και ζητήματα που αντιμετωπίζει ο καθένας στο διάβα της ζωής του, πέρα απο τα όρια της παθολογίας. Πολύ καλό.


Το Βασίσου πάνω μου είναι του Μπουκάι;;;;
Θα σπεύσω!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## weird

Αγαπητή Αιμιλία, το βασίσου πάνω μου είναι η συνεχεια του να σου πω μια Ιστορία! Μόνο που το ζεύγος Χοντρός - θεραπευόμενος ξανασυναντιέται χρόοοονια μετά. Καλή απόλαυση!

----------


## melissa_virus

Τελικά σήμερα κατέληξα και ένα την παραγγελία μου.
Πήρα τα: 
ΘΕΩΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΕΡΙΦΟΡΑΣ - ΓΕΝΑ ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΗ
ΦΥΛΑΚΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΚΗΣ ΜΑΣ ΗΛΙΚΙΑΣ - ΜΙΛΛΕΡ ΑΛΙΣ
ΣΤΟΝ ΚΗΠΟ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΙΚΟΥΡΟΥ-ΑΦΗΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΑΝΑΤΟΥ - ΓΙΑΛΟΜ ΙΡΒΙΝ

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για της προτάσεις σας.
Όταν μου έρθουν και ξεκινήσω κάποιο θα γράψω τις εντυπώσεις μου.

----------


## Sofia

Psychologist, οντως Η τεχνη της Αγαπης ειναι ενα μοναδικα υπέροχο βιβλιο

Weird, έτσι φαινεται:)

Μelissa, Καλή ανάγνωση!

----------


## weird

Καλη αναγνωση!!
Περιμενουμε εντυπώσεις ;)

----------


## Giorg

Να προσθέσω εγώ ένα που μου άρεσε και με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ και όταν είμαι κακόκεφος το ανοίγω τυχαία και διαβάζω \"Αντίο Αγχος΄΄ του Αρη Γαβριηλίδη

----------

